# Hello



## lewissv (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,
New to the forum.

Used to own a W reg Audi TT roadster a number of years ago (silver). It was a great car, wonderful to drive and very well built. I then decided to take the company car option and ended up with a Vauxall Astra. Hve never been happy with it. Not bad to look at but build quality is not too good and it does drive like an Audi, obviously.
I am now thinking about dumping the company car (its up for renewal in a couple of months) and getting a second hand Audi TT.
I have 3 stepchildren (all boys, 15, 13 and 9) and now also a gorgeous 4 month old daugher. But we also have a Vauxall Zafira which is a great car if we all need to go anywhere (better than the Astra too!!!). 
So I dont think I need to get a practical car (still arguing with the wife about that of course) as it will only be used for me to go to work really.

Also, its my 39th birthday tomorrow so this could be the signs of a mid life crisis!
Simon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

lewissv said:


> Hi,
> New to the forum.
> 
> Used to own a W reg Audi TT roadster a number of years ago (silver). It was a great car, wonderful to drive and very well built. I then decided to take the company car option and ended up with a Vauxall Astra. Hve never been happy with it. Not bad to look at but build quality is not too good and it does drive like an Audi, obviously.
> ...


Perfect mid life crisis present to your self! justify it as if you don't buy it now, you will end up getting depressed and that is not the way you want to head into your 40th Year... :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum btw!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

lewissv said:


> Hi,
> New to the forum.
> 
> Used to own a W reg Audi TT roadster a number of years ago (silver). It was a great car, wonderful to drive and very well built. I then decided to take the company car option and ended up with a Vauxall Astra. Hve never been happy with it. Not bad to look at but build quality is not too good and it does drive like an Audi, obviously.
> ...


hello simon

welcome to the club and happy birthday for tomorrow.

i've got a nice unique 225 coupe avus and red
if interested, more info in the links in my sig below ;-)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Matey,

I'll turn 42 this year. One woman, one 3 year old. Got my 225 TTC two years ago when I needed a car to get to my new job. In fact the Mrs. suggested I treat myself to a car I'd always wanted - a TT - so who was I to contradict her? :roll: The plan was a short-term 'play' car then something a bit more practical - 3.0 diesel A4 maybe? - but then we bought a house and ran out of cash, so my short-term baby has become my long-term lover. What a shame...

Done a few mods, got a few more to come. As other have said, this Forum is addictive. I had visions of two mods; a remap and an exhaust and that's it. Well, got the remap (cheers, Wak!) but still waiting on the exhaust. Did a few others I'd not thought of, and enjoy them all - rear symmetry lights is a good 'um. The sooner you dump the Astra and get a proper car the better! 

Oh, and from one newbie to another; Welcome!

Mondo


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... and HB for tomorrow 

_I have one for sale too, lol _


----------

